# Food aid



## lovalotz (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has ever heard of this..but there's this saying that peanut butter helps with weight loss?
That sounds a bit funny...is it true?
Does anyone know any other "weight loss foods"?


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a few more foods to add to the list.
They sound quite reasonable..and plus citrus fruits and berries are extremely good =p

Citrus Fruits

Citrus fruits like, oranges, grapefruit, tangerines, lemons, and limes contain high concentrations of Vitamin C (this is also called ascorbic acid). This Vitamin C has a fat burning quality. 

Vitamin C reduces the effectiveness of fat. It reduces its content and can liquefy or dilute fat. By diluting the fat, it makes it less effective, and easier to flush out of your system. Vitamin C also works on cholesterol deposits. Vitamin C can help burn out the cholesterol, hence, making it difficult for cholesterol deposits to form in blood vessels. 

By adding Citrus Fruits to your daily diet, try every meal and also a snack, you will great increase your metabolism, increase your ability to get rid of fat, and also help you to control your cholesterol levels.





Soybeans


Soybeans contain lecithin, this chemical will shield your cells from accumulating fat. This chemical prevents, like a shield, fat from forming on your cells. It will also break down fatty deposits in your body. 

Eat soybeans at least 3 times a week and you'll be boosting your bodies ability to get rid of fat. You can find soybeans in most health food stores. 


Apples, Berries, Fresh Fruit

Apples contain a chemical call pectin. This chemical is found in most berries, and fresh fruit. The pectin is in the cell walls of most fruits, especially apples. 

Pectin limits the amount of fat your cells can absorb. This will put a natural limitation on the amount of fat your cells can absorb. Pectin, once in your system, has a water binding property, it absorbs watery substances, and these watery substances in turn bombards the cells and makes it release fat deposits. 

Add applesauce (it's loaded with pectin), apples, fresh fruit and berries, to your diet and let the power of pectin pulverize the fat that accumulates on your cells. An apple a day can help keep the fat away. 


Garlic Oil

Garlic oil or the juice of garlic has a significant protective quality to cells which help to reduce fatty deposits. When taken, it brings down the levels of fat. Garlic, garlic oil, or anything with garlic, also has an antibiotic property to it and can be used to cure many ailments. Please look at a home remedies page I wrote and you'll see all the uses garlic has to offer, but in brief, it can be used as an antibiotic, it also destroys bacterial infections, and has the power to reduce fat in your cells dramatically.


----------



## LinzBelle (Jun 11, 2006)

no not really.  Peanuts are protein rich, but they are fat rich too.  Just go by labels on food and shopping will be a breeze.  The rule to shopping while on a diet is to not shop in the aisles, but on the outer walls. This is where the produce, meat, dairy are.  Not the prepackages food with concentrated calories.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 11, 2006)

I have never heard of any of these remedies you speak of, though that is not to say they are untrue. I know people are always looking for a miracle food, a food to avoid or an entire food group to avoid in hopes of losing weight. The bottom line is that you should eat healthy, whole foods more often (fruit & veg.) and calorie dense foods in moderation. Linz has a great point about shopping the outer edges of the grocery store - I have used this tip for years and I stand behind it strongly.

I do know, however, that pectin has been linked with lowered cholesterol because of it's ability to bind with cholesterol and remove it from the body through the bowels.

I always encourage everyone to take dietary advice with a grain of salt. If it seems too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 12, 2006)

all these "weightloss foods" are some poor grad students thesis.

the key to proper diet is equal expension of food intake.

the best type of food is those that lack preservatives & other such processed stuff

wattage is great for advice--are you a biochem major?


----------



## Tyester (Jun 12, 2006)

A teaspoon or two a day of natural peanut butter can help.

It has EFAs and yes, Protein. Protein does indeed help fat loss.

Don't forget the water.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_all these "weightloss foods" are some poor grad students thesis.

the key to proper diet is equal expension of food intake.

the best type of food is those that lack preservatives & other such processed stuff

wattage is great for advice--are you a biochem major?_

 
Thank goodness I am NOT a biochem major!! I am a Human Kinetics major, so lots of chemistry, biology, organic chem - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... but still not as much as a straight science major!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

weight loss comes from using more calories than are taken in.

Nourishment comes from eating proper foods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least, in my experience.

And, one can be within the target weight, but completely malnourished.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_weight loss comes from using more calories than are taken in.

Nourishment comes from eating proper foods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least, in my experience.

And, one can be within the target weight, but completely malnourished._

 

DING DING DING DING!!! Ten points for the correct answer by......... SHIMMER!! YAY!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2006)

It's just frustrating to me to see anyone, not necessarily specktra members, looking for an easy answer. 
It's a numbers game, really.


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry guys for my stupid moment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I heard these tidbits from some where and i was curious of whether or not they have a bit of truth in them.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovalotz* 
_Sorry guys for my stupid moment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I heard these tidbits from some where and i was curious of whether or not they have a bit of truth in them._

 
That's OK!! Please don't apologize!! There are many, many misconceptions out there - some which can be very believable!! That's what we are here for


----------

